
Green New Deal: How much does fixing climate change cost the US? - spenrose
https://medium.com/otherlab-news/green-new-deal-how-much-does-fixing-climate-change-cost-the-us-d542bb9e67c8
======
spenrose
Saul Griffith: "what, then, is a reasonable and defensible cost estimate for a
GND that focuses specifically on solving climate change and decarbonizing the
economy? ... the price tag for complete decarbonization is reasonable, and
doesn’t rely on a miracle cure. It is doable starting now, and most likely
will not cost us money but in fact, save us money. We’ll see it is a capital
cost challenge in the short term with a long-term payback as we won’t have to
supply expensive fossil fuels to the system in the future."

